# Will Dish Network Sub Dreambox DM8000 ?



## dellsam34

I think Dreambox DM 8000 is the dream box that everyone is looking for as it is an all in one box FTA HD/SD, Pay TV HD/SD, OTA HD/SD and on top of all MPEG2/4 H.264 PVR and network connected, the only 2 questions that left to be answered are:
1-Will Dish Network sub this box for its subscribers?
2-Will it be HDCP compliant so any HDTV can display it's contents via HDMI or DVI-D?

Her is some Specifications:

* Twin tuner (optional card)
* DVI, HDMI & h.264
* Hardware MPEG2, MPEG4 & WM9 (HDTV compliant)
* 300Mhz CPU
* 128MB RAM
* 32MB Flash
* MiniPCI slot
* Super cool display (RGB color adjustable)
* DVD player (slimline) optional
* 2 x CI, with eject button
* 2 x smartcard reader & 1 simmcard reader (internal)
* Multiple layer 3D menu (16 milion colors)
More Here w-w-w.advance.homelinux.net/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=151&Itemid=94


----------



## FTA Michael

The answer to (1) is that, while you can never be certain of the future, Dish has never allowed subscribers to use non-Dish-branded equipment. I sincerely doubt that Dreambox will reverse that trend.


----------



## dellsam34

I'm just hoping that with this box I will replace my FTA receiver, my VIP211 and my Snazio SZ1350 HD Media player, save space, power, wiring and multiple remote controls.


----------



## FTA Michael

Better keep the 211 and find a universal remote.


----------



## Chandu

I hope so. I've been eagerly waiting for it for quite a while myself. However, I think it is extremely unlikely that any of DISH, DirecTV or GlobeCast will provide any native or smart card based support for this box.


----------



## P Smith

Who knows when the pressure from Inrenet disribution will reach critical point.

At least EU long time (previous century ) ago came to CI solution, btw E* manufacturing and selling outside of US such STB/DVRs !
I'm not telling about all companies who making STB for DirecTV.

Back to the topic - the DM STB still not good for HD - no 8PSK tuner.


----------



## FTA Michael

Well, I posed this question to a Dish Network executive yesterday at CES. He barely restrained himself from rolling his eyes, but it was perfectly clear that the current mindset of Dish is that allowing users to subscribe with this kind of third-party equipment will never happen.

Anything can change given enough time -- the Grand Canyon was once level ground -- but this issue appears to be dead for the foreseeable future.


----------



## P Smith

Yeah, you missed you homework  - this type of question must be well prepare and should start from short historical recall: in 1997 or 1998 Dish announced partnership with Broadlogic for manufacturing PCI card ABA-1020 ( and the company made other PCI card for DTV ABA-1030).

Small amount the card (less then 1000) what been distributed to OEM for develop software (btw, I saw the card at eBay a couple years ago).
So, where is the card now?


----------



## FTA Michael

:shrug: Echostar and DBS were a lot different back then. Apparently, E* briefly explored having that card available, but quickly shut down that project. That's not much of an argument in favor of E* embracing any new third-party equipment makers any time soon.


----------

